# How much space does a Mini-Horse need in Florida



## Vidaloco

A lot of that depends on where you live. If you can let the horse eat grass as much as possible then you won't need hay for part of the year. If its on hay all year that can get expensive in some areas and in some years. I don't know how much a mini eats but I know one of my horses would eat 1 bale in about 2 days and bales can run anywhere from $2.00 to $6-8 
Farrier cost me $30 per horse every 6 weeks I'm sure a mini would cost the same since its the time and trip, not so much the size of the hoof. 
Vet bills I cant tell because mine are always mixed in with something else and its for 4 horses. 
A bag of pellet feed is around $19-20 and mine get 1 lb per day so figure less than that for yours a 50lb bag will last of course 50 days for one of my horses so it would last much longer for you. 
a 10x10 stall is all that many horses get, but its not great for their well being or mental health. The more you can give it the better. Plus there would be the added benefit of where the horse is thats less you have to mow in the summer :wink:


----------



## VMK

Thanks!How much would I need to feed a mini and what plants cant horses eat? We have these tiny red berries and I think I should get rid of them? The mini would be on like 20 x 20 plus exercise for an hour each dayand there are 5 dogs,possibly another mini ;P


----------



## Vidaloco

There is a thread on here on toxic plants, you might give it a read. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/toxic-plants-trees-16999/
Horses normally won't eat something that is going to kill them unless they are starving.


----------



## VMK

Okay thanks. Any other info is appreciated!


----------



## hotreddun

VMK said:


> Thanks!How much would I need to feed a mini and what plants cant horses eat? We have these tiny red berries and I think I should get rid of them? The mini would be on like 20 x 20 plus exercise for an hour each dayand there are 5 dogs,possibly another mini ;P


I think thats way to small. I think the minimum pen size for any horse mini or not is 20X80.


----------



## hotreddun

Mini Horse World Library


----------



## my2geldings

Depending on how much grass you have during the year, you may not have to buy anything at all for them or at least very little. Mine were on a flake of hay a day for 6 of them and they were as round as barrels. That being said, they did have a shelter and they also got feed (mainly because they were adorable and they would manipulate me).

Farrier costs were the same as a full sized horse and the vaccinations were also the same.


----------



## masatisan

I know someone who has a mini on an acre, but they have a pretty big (for a mini) barn and shelter, and the owners have lots of trees on their property so it's probably closer to a third of an acre that the horse actually lives on.

If I were to have a mini I'd want at least an acre of land for pasture, with a suitble shelter, and lots of trees.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

I know people that have had a mini in about a 40x40 area w/shelter for years with no problem. You do want to check for any local laws, though, as some towns/counties have minimum space requirements.


----------



## PLwarped59

The red berries you asked about, thats a Brazilian Pepper, its a giant weed, dont let any animal eat that.


----------

